# Reputation Points



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Whats the deal with the green and red reputation comment things?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

From what I've gathered, if you're in the red everyone hates you lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Green = rep

Red = neg

Who negged you? :lol:


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ohhhhhh lol


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Green = rep
> 
> Red = neg
> 
> Who negged you? :lol:


Ukmeathead


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Basically there's a few sad people on the board that think the green bars are really important and make you cool so they all rep each other.

Other than that the green bar means nothing to anyone.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

there is also alot of pathetic people on here who become seriously wound up if they recieve a negative rep...

Who will go to the extent of ignoring/blocking you and sending you abusive pm's

Fun and games! they obviously dont have anything better to do :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

some1 got a link to the rep league board?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

if your that way inclinded ya big puff.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> if your that way inclinded ya big puff.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30


NEGGED ;-)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Basically there's a few sad people on the board that think the green bars are really important and make you cool so they all rep each other.
> 
> Other than that the green bar means nothing to anyone.


Rep me mate!

Cheers


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont get it. I cant see whos negged or whatever trevor? or am I just being a numpty? is a like the same thing?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> some1 got a link to the rep league board?


Check out page 2,thats where all the muscle is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> Check out page 2,thats where all the muscle is.


im not on page 2 anymore


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

lxm said:


> if your that way inclinded ya big puff.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30


Fvck use is that page?! Snot even in alphabetical order ffs.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ewen said:


> im not on page 2 anymore


Im happy there now felt out of place on page one,lots of thin people on there:lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

So why do people on page 4 have more green bogeys than people on page 1???

:cursing: :stupid:  :ban:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mal said:


> Check out page 2,thats where all the muscle is.





ewen said:


> im not on page 2 anymore


its all on page 7 lads  x


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> its all on page 7 lads  x


hang on il rep you see if it makes a diff!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> its all on page 7 lads  x


oh yeah so it is :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> hang on il rep you see if it makes a diff!


about as much good as an ice dildo :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Weeman rs jw and paul are on 2....happy days


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ewen said:


> about as much good as an ice dildo :lol:


chocolate teapot:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> Weeman rs jw and paul are on 2....happy days


they all have something in common as well


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen's top of the league?! close the whole forum....its fuked


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ewen's top of the league?! close the whole forum....its fuked


its a fix i tell ya


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol: :lol:Ye he cant even benchpress ffs:lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mal said:


> :lol: :lol:Ye he cant even benchpress ffs:lol: :lol:


PMSL ur puney reps only put me top of page 7 :lol: puts ur coment to fuk really


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL ur puney reps only put me top of page 7 :lol: puts ur coment to fuk really


Dont knock top of the page bro,its as good as 6:thumb: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> Dont knock top of the page bro,its as good as 6:thumb: :lol:


yeah 6 full pages away from me :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah 6 full pages away from me :lol:


thank fuk x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Even i am on page 1 and i am a complete c*nt !!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Goose said:


> I dont get it. I cant see whos negged or whatever trevor? or am I just being a numpty? is a like the same thing?


Anyone using the phrase 'whatever trevor' should be negged and/or banned! I hate it so much!!

(And you can't reply to me saying 'Whatever Trevor' :rolleye: )


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone using the phrase 'whatever trevor' should be negged and/or banned! I hate it so much!!
> 
> (And you can't reply to me saying 'Whatever Trevor' :rolleye: )


 :blowme: :death:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm soooo far down the list, I can't even find the page number


----------

